# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  سجل دخولك لقسم الديكور بصورة ديكور على ذوقك

## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

__



_
_



_فكرة مش جديدة لكن جميلة ومتجدده_

_نسجل دخولنا لقسم الديكور بصورة جديدة للديكور على ذوقكم_

_ارجو ان تستفيدوا من الصور_

_اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم_

__

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_ابتدى معاكم واول صورة ديكور_

__

_فى انتظار اذواقكم الراقية والمميزة_

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## أم أحمد

فكر حلوة عبرات

هشارك معاكي


بس ايه رأيك نجيب الصور من معرض ابناء مصر اللي علي اللينك التالي

http://gallery.egyptsons.com/

----------


## وجدى محمود

> _ابتدى معاكم واول صورة ديكور_
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> _فى انتظار اذواقكم الراقية والمميزة_





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وأنا كمان مشارك ياعبرات*

*وأكيد حنشوف أزواق جميله*

*دى غرفة سفره*
**

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> فكر حلوة عبرات
> 
> هشارك معاكي 
> 
> بس ايه رأيك نجيب الصور من معرض ابناء مصر اللي علي اللينك التالي 
> http://gallery.egyptsons.com/


 
_اهلا حبيبتى_

_بجد مبسوووووووووووووطة اوى انكم هتشاركوا معايا_

_متحرمش منكم ابداا_

_حاضر حبيبتى_

_هخلى الصور من المعرض_ 

_وتسلميلى على ذوقك الجميل دة_

_نورتينى_

__

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *وأنا كمان مشارك ياعبرات*
> 
> *وأكيد حنشوف أزواق جميله*
> 
> *دى غرفة سفره*
> **
> [/CENTER]


 
_اهلا بيك استاذى_

_ منورنى يارب دايماً _ 

_وتسلم على ذوقك فى اختياراتك_

_ راقية جداً _ 

_فى انتظارك_

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_صباح الخير على عيونكم_

__

----------


## a_leader

موضوع اكثر من رائع

الف شكر عبرات

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> الف شكر عبرات


_الرائع هو مرورك استاذى_

_بطرحى البسيط_

_وتسلم على ذوقك الراقى_ 

_نورتنى_

_وفى انتظارك مرة اخرى_

----------


## وجدى محمود

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

_مساء الخير عليكم جميعا_

_ديكورات للبنتوتاااااات_

__

*مبروك التثبيت ياعبرات*

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
> 
> _مساء الخير عليكم جميعا_
> 
> _ديكورات للبنتوتاااااات_
> 
> __
> 
> *مبروك التثبيت ياعبرات*


_صباح الخير استاذ / وجدى_

_تسلم على مشاركتك الدائمة_

_والله يبارك فى حضرتك يارب_

_كلك ذوق والله_

_نورتنى_

_وفى انتظارك_

__

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير عليكم جمعا

تسجيل حضور

 :f2:

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> مساء الخير عليكم جمعا
> 
> تسجيل حضور


_اهلا استاذى_

_مساء الانوار_

_يارب دايماً منورنى_

_وتسلم على مشاركتك الجميلة_

_بجد ذوق رااائع_

_والمطبخ جميل جدا بجد_

_انا عايزة من دة_ 

_ههههههههههههههههههه_

_فى انتظارك من جديد_

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة 
عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة
ارق تحياتى 

موضوع جميل 

واضافات رقيقه 

اسمحيلى بالمشاركة معكم*

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_اختى العزيزة 
عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة
ارق تحياتى 

موضوع جميل 

واضافات رقيقه 

اسمحيلى بالمشاركة معكم 


يوم أمس 10:49 PM_

_اخى الفاضل واستاذى_

_اسكندرانى_

_شرف لى مرورك بطرحى البسيط_

_فما بالك بمشاركتك معى؟_

_اهلا بك اخى الكريم_

_والف شكر على تواجدك بموضوعى المتواضع_

_واختيارك الراقى_ 

_وفى انتظارك من جديد_

----------


## a_leader

> _اهلا استاذى_
> 
> _مساء الانوار_
> 
> _يارب دايماً منورنى_
> 
> _وتسلم على مشاركتك الجميلة_
> 
> _بجد ذوق رااائع_
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه

ياستى مايغلاش عليكى

اتفضلى و معاه دى كمان

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياستى مايغلاش عليكى
> 
> اتفضلى و معاه دى كمان


 _ربنا يكرمك استاذى

ويارب دايماً كدة مشرفنى ومنورنى 

رااااااااااااقى  دوماً فى اختياراتك

دمت كما تحب استاذى_

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## اسكندرانى

*مساء الخير 

انا قلت امسى على الموجودين*

----------


## أم أحمد

مسااااء الخير 



 :f:  :f:

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> *مساء الخير* 
> 
> *انا قلت امسى على الموجودين*


_مساء الانوار استاذى_

_ويارب دايماً منورنى_

_وتسلم على ذوقك فى الاختيار_

__

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> مسااااء الخير


_اهلا اهلا باستاذتى الكريمة

مساء الفل حبيبتى

تسلميلى على تشريفك الدائم ليا

نورتينى_
 :f2:

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ مسآآآآآآآآآآآآآآء الخيرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ_

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة



----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل عليكم

تسجيل حضور

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> مساء الفل عليكم
> 
> تسجيل حضور


_مساء الخيرات استاذى

تسلم على ذوقك واستمرار حضرتك فى الحضور

نورتنى_

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_مساء الخيرات والسكر النبااااااااااات_

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

صباح الخييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## a_leader

يا مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

تسجيل حضور

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

مساء النور

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

مساااااااء الخيرااااااااااات

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

مساء الخيراااااااااات

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباح الخير 

انا قلت اعدى اصبح عليكم 

يارب دايما بخير*

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> *صباح الخير 
> 
> انا قلت اعدى اصبح عليكم 
> 
> يارب دايما بخير*



صباح الخيرات استاذى

نورتنى ويارب دايماً منورنى

ويارب دايما حضرتك بخير

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_مساء الخير على الجميع

_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله عالمواضيع الجميله

تسلم إيدك يا بيري

وبما إنى بحب المطابخ 

هتكون أول مشاركه ليا صوره لمطبخ

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

> الله عالمواضيع الجميله
> 
> تسلم إيدك يا بيري
> 
> وبما إنى بحب المطابخ 
> 
> هتكون أول مشاركه ليا صوره لمطبخ


انتى اللى جميلة يا مونة

متحرمش منك يارب

وتسلميلى على المطبخ الشيك

عجبنى جداااااااااااااا

تسلم ايدك يا قمرى

وهستناكى كل يوم ان شاء الله

نورتينى

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

مساء الخيرات

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

صباح الخيرات

----------


## وجدى محمود

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة
					

صباح الخيرات





والله ياعبرات المشكله عندى فى التحميل على الإستيل الجديد هى اللى منعانى عن هنا

لكن أوعدك

لما تنتهى حأكون موجود ديما

ومجهز ليكم مجموعه ابواب روعه

على بعض الرسومات الزخرفيه اليدويه صنع يدى

مودتى وتقديرى*

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

m


> *
> 
> 
> والله ياعبرات المشكله عندى فى التحميل على الإستيل الجديد هى اللى منعانى عن هنا
> 
> لكن أوعدك
> 
> لما تنتهى حأكون موجود ديما
> 
> ...


اهلا بيك استاذى

ولا يهمك والف حمدلله على السلامة

كفاية وجودك بالموضوع استاذى 

كانك شاركت معانا واكتر

نورتنى استاذ وجدى

----------

